# Should I be concerned - no heat yet for 15 mo. old Std



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about breeding and heat cycles, etc., but was wondering...are you looking to breed Hope?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I had 2 females start their first heat in their 15th month and one in her 14th month. so I dont think its unusual sounds like she's READY the way she's been acting.


----------

